# Fishing Cods Country (Video)



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

"The Crew headed west to Texas arrived late friday night to be greeted by a fresh & frosty sunrise .We draged & lifted kayaks for a 9 hour day over 6 kms of rocks & fallen trees along the winding skinny water fishing every pond in our path. We were rewarded with a dozen Murray Cod most over 60cms with Fishbrain tipping 70cm mark on the Brag & Release mat.Big Codman Spinnerbaits seemed to be to the larger Cod liking but Timber Hardbodies were also on the menu .."
Cheers Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Got up Sunday with sore sides I don't know if it was from laughing at all the sleadging or pulling the kayak through the rough terrain.Can't wait for the next adventure.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

What a great trip. Fantastic video and some great fish landed. Well done fellas.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Good stuff yet again boys 

Fishbrain, if you don't mind me asking, what software are you using for these videos?

I definately have to get out there and hit up these cod.

Great fish and great video.

Richo


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

love the video fishbrain. truly, truly cods country.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

fishmond said:


> Good stuff yet again boys
> 
> Fishbrain, if you don't mind me asking, what software are you using for these videos?


Thanks Guys i will keep the Vids coming as long as the fish what to play .

Hi Richo it's just Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Those are some fat fish for such short water.

And btw, those don't look like Texas fish. I was born in Texas and I never saw those around.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice pics and a fishy looking location.


----------

